# Stop blubbering, lookyou!See



## trotterdotpom

See: http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/world/15187221/whale-making-human-sound-say-scientists/

Is there anyone from Wales who can translate this?

John T


----------



## John Briggs

Try Coastie!
He talks like that every Saturday night!


----------



## Gulpers

John Briggs said:


> Try Coastie!
> He talks like that every Saturday night!


Not restricted to Saturdays John - any day of the week with a "y" in it really! (Jester)


----------



## rickles23

*Beluga*

Hi,
I have worked with dolphins and Orcas for most of my working life.

This Beluga sounds like me trying to sing.

Its like many of these cats and dogs that are supposed to be talking. It may be, with a stretch of the imagination, mimicry at best.

My cockatiel has a number of words but has never held a meaningful talk with anyone.

Regards


----------



## billyboy

WWE wont ask what the words are Rickles as it may have put in some time on the mess deck....LOL


----------



## Tmac1720

Leave poor Coastie alone, he's fluent in English and Gibberish...(Jester)


----------



## PatriciaAnnT

Tmac1720 said:


> Leave poor Coastie alone, he's fluent in English and Gibberish...(Jester)


........and then put it to music and there's no stopping him. (Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers

trotterdotpom said:


> See: http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/world/15187221/whale-making-human-sound-say-scientists/
> 
> Is there anyone from Wales who can translate this?
> 
> John T


Yes John, he saying "I love you Boyo"[=P]


----------



## sidsal

Being a Welsh speaking Welshman, I understand what he's saying exactly.
He's saying - "F**k off. How would you like to have some **** shoving a microphone in your face all the time"


----------



## makko

rickles23 said:


> Hi,
> My cockatiel has a number of words but has never held a meaningful talk with anyone.
> 
> Regards


My teenage daughter too has a number of words but has yet to have a meaningful talk with her parents!
Rgds.
Dave


----------

